
Collection Pipeline (2015) - oskarth
http://martinfowler.com/articles/collection-pipeline/
======
Dowwie
Found a recently published Python example:
[http://code.activestate.com/recipes/580625-collection-
pipeli...](http://code.activestate.com/recipes/580625-collection-pipeline-in-
python/)

~~~
Chris2048
Also
[https://github.com/JulienPalard/Pipe](https://github.com/JulienPalard/Pipe)

Though I think there are a few generator based libs like this. I think the
style is called "flow programming"?

Does anyone know where "Collection Pipeline" comes from? Did Martin coin this
term?

------
tillinghast
Oddly coincidental, there was a book released today covering this exact topic
in the context of PHP development: [http://adamwathan.me/refactoring-to-
collections/](http://adamwathan.me/refactoring-to-collections/)

------
Chris2048
Previously, on HN...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8063532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8063532)

